# scary situation with my fish trying to fly.



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

my aequidens diadema is almost a foot long, boss of the tank, and the biggest baby ever! if I change the scenery around in any major way he sits on the bottom turns dark and sulks. 
If I add another fish that he doesn't like he will push the other fish around and flare at him, never actually damaging the new fish just being a bully. 
my friends vieja got popeye so I treated it in my hospital tank for him then made the mistake of putting the new fish in my tank after it had healed up.
The Diadema went crazy pushing the other fish around flaring gills and thrashing the plants and whatever he could get a grip on. I was shocked, quickly netted him and put him in the now clean quarantine tank which just became the Penalty Box.
I had to go to my father in laws for dinner so I called my buddy told him to pop by and pick up his fish and I would deal with my spazz of a fish when I got home.
That was mistake #2. we got home that evening and found the Time out tank empty, HE JUMPED OUT! probably in a furious rage over the injustice that was being done to him. He had been on the floor for what must have been a good amount of time becouse he was completely dry.
I felt horrible becouse he was an awesome fish and my girlfriend was almost crying. I dropped him back in the tank anyways and he revived! I couldnt believe it! he has been in the same tank for 2 weeks now becouse he got a pretty bad fungal infection from being on the floor for god knows how long and he lost a serious amount of his tail and dorsal fins but I returned him back to his home today and except for some damaged scales he is fine.
The worst situation ever with the best ending!

pure awesome.









notice the ugly scar from the drying out.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

SA cichlids are bullet proof. add some salt up the temp and you'll be good. 

Good thing you tried to revive him


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

That's very cool! Glad you threw Him back in the Water,some People wouldn't have even attempted that,other than the scales looks great,I also think Salt and a few more degree's up should help.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

yup thats what I did, 1 tbs salt per gallon and 82 degrees with an airstone


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

fungus cleared up in about a week. the redhead cichlid thats in the picture with him is a female that always chums around with him, when he was in the timeout/hospital she sulked the whole time. barely came out to eat and just hid.
I put him back in and they are both cruising around like nothing happened lol.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow your timing is impeccable, another 10 minutes and he be probably toast.
Glad to hear he's gonna be OK...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

It's surprising how long some fish can live out of water. I had an Oscar that thought he could fly and spent most of one night on the floor. Gently swooped him back and forth in a net to get water flowing through his gills and revived him too! Lessons learned: A heavy tight fitting lid is always best and never give up on a jumper!!!  Glad to hear your fish survived too!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

glad your fishie is ok.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Can't believe he survived. I'd put a glass top on that to make sure it doesn't happen again though, maybe next time he wouldn't be so lucky to have such a timely owner.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

